# A couple of macro bug pics



## jackrat (Jul 30, 2011)

[/b]


----------



## laramie (Jul 30, 2011)

So nifty and cool. Are you a professional phtog? How did you get so close for the sceond pic-that bug is looking right at you!


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 31, 2011)

Very nice close up's


----------



## jackrat (Jul 31, 2011)

laramie said:


> So nifty and cool. Are you a professional phtog? How did you get so close for the sceond pic-that bug is looking right at you!


Thanks. No,I just have a camera that I point and shoot. Just a hobby I enjoy.


----------



## african cake queen (Jul 31, 2011)

I THINK THEY ARE SOOOOOOO COOL! GREAT SHOTS! I HAVE ONE FOR YOU TOO. BE BACK SOON. LINDY




ITS NOT AS NICE AS YOR PICS. YOU HAVE A NICE CAMERA. BUT HERE IT IS.


----------



## jackrat (Jul 31, 2011)

Whoa! I love it! It looks like it's made of metal.


----------



## african cake queen (Jul 31, 2011)

jackrat said:


> Whoa! I love it! It looks like it's made of metal.



ANT PIC. GOOD 2ND PIC.GREAT, LOOKS LIKE HE MEANS BUSSINESS.


----------



## jensgotfaith (Jul 31, 2011)

So love the second pic - I love getting shots like that!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 31, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## ChiKat (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow!! Those are fantastic pics! What kind of camera do you have? (Pretty sure I ask that in every single one of your photo threads )


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jul 31, 2011)

O.K. JEFF.. now you're just showing off! ( TerryO always accused me of such ) Nice pic Lindy!

You guys are making it tuff on the old man -






One of my best - less than 1" moth - [ old SONY W-70 ]











I told Jeff to keep practicing.. and he must have been - Great MACROS!!!

I think I know what camera he's using.....


----------



## jackrat (Jul 31, 2011)

Redfoot NERD said:


> O.K. JEFF.. now you're just showing off! ( TerryO always accused me of such ) Nice pic Lindy!
> 
> You guys are making it tuff on the old man -
> 
> ...


Terry,that last one is INSANE!! O.K.,you've put me in my place.LOL I'm using a Sony DSC-H20,same as Terry. It's a pity they discontinued this model.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jul 31, 2011)

Wasn't trying to put you in your place Jeff.. can you believe those "pollen" look like little translucent balls! The W-70 took those.

SONY technology still right up there.. the W-70 was 7mp but had the same 2cm macro Carl Zeiss lens - http://www.dpreview.com/products/sony/compacts/sony_dscw70

And our H20 - [ took the bee pic ] -http://www.dpreview.com/products/sony/compacts/sony_dsch20

Be sure to *Click to view full size*.. 2X


----------



## Tortoise (Jul 31, 2011)

WOW-amazing photography Jeff and Terry-wonder if my camera can do that-Olympus SP800UZ?
Very cool!
Your hatchling photos are super too Jeff-just asking hubby if we can get close ups like that as they are very nice.
Will keep trying-think our camera is probably not so good though...


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jul 31, 2011)

Tortoise said:


> WOW-amazing photography Jeff and Terry-wonder if my camera can do that-Olympus SP800UZ?
> Very cool!
> Your hatchling photos are super too Jeff-just asking hubby if we can get close ups like that as they are very nice.
> Will keep trying-think our camera is probably not so good though...



Louise you have a camera that is capable of MACRO pics 2X *CLOSER* than what Jeff and I have.. take a look - http://www.dpreview.com/products/olympus/compacts/oly_sp800uz


----------



## Tom (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice shots. Those compound eyes in the second pic are amazing.


----------



## african cake queen (Aug 1, 2011)

hi guys, wow great pic. love the moth one with eggs. really nice! lindy


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Aug 1, 2011)

momo said:


> hi guys, wow great pic. love the moth one with eggs. really nice! lindy



Lindy that moth one is of the actual *POLLEN* - that's how close that macro is!

This shows a different direction not as close -






The 'pollen' pic demonstrates what 'older' [ 2006 ] technology is capable of when everything/all parameters are exactly right - lighting and focal length was just right to create that image.. a one in a thousand pic.

Jeff was right where he needed to be in the "EYES" pic.. great timing! Photography is waiting for and seizing the moment...


----------



## Tortoise (Aug 1, 2011)

Redfoot NERD said:


> Tortoise said:
> 
> 
> > WOW-amazing photography Jeff and Terry-wonder if my camera can do that-Olympus SP800UZ?
> ...



Thanks Terry-I had no idea-I guess we need to practice our photography as those photos are amazing.
Will try out some shots here.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Aug 1, 2011)

The SONY H20 link didn't post as a link earlier - http://www.dpreview.com/products/sony/compacts/sony_dsch20


----------



## african cake queen (Aug 1, 2011)

Redfoot NERD said:


> momo said:
> 
> 
> > hi guys, wow great pic. love the moth one with eggs. really nice! lindy
> ...



WOW! POLLEN,ITS AMAZING! LOVE THE PICTURES. LINDY


----------



## Jacob (Aug 1, 2011)

I Shoot With Canon, This Camera 
Check Out The Specs
http://canonrebelt2i.org/technical-specifications/


----------



## african cake queen (Aug 1, 2011)

Jacob said:


> I Shoot With Canon, This Camera
> Check Out The Specs
> http://canonrebelt2i.org/technical-specifications/



NICE!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Aug 1, 2011)

Jacob said:


> I Shoot With Canon, This Camera
> Check Out The Specs
> http://canonrebelt2i.org/technical-specifications/



Show us what you can do with it?...


----------



## jackrat (Aug 1, 2011)

Just one more thought on the Sony. I got mine,new with the accesseries on ebay for $214.00,shipped. For the money,I'm very pleased with the performance.


----------



## jensgotfaith (Aug 2, 2011)

Here's my contribution for the day- just got these this morning.


----------



## jackrat (Aug 2, 2011)

Amazing,Jen! He looks like he's smiling in the second one.


----------

